# Britax Marathon: does it fit on an airplane seat or not?



## KateMary (Jun 14, 2004)

I have read that people have not been able to fit the Marathon on a standard airline seat but I called United Airlines to ask the width of the seat because I was going to buy a smaller seat for flying, and the rep said that as long as a seat is airline approved, it will fit.

The Southwest Airlines website says that seats over 16 and half inches wide will not fit. Well, United uses the same type of planes, so why would my 20 inch wide Marathon fit on the United seats but not on Southwest? I know the representatives on the phone are notorious for not knowing anything about carseats on planes. So was this woman I talked to wrong? And if so, is 16 and half inches that Southwest says on their website the standard?

Has anyone used the Marathon on a standard 747 airplane seat? TIA


----------



## maria423 (Dec 24, 2003)

This probably won't help you, but I'm going to post anyway!

We have the Britax Roundabout and were flying United. A small plane, two seats on each side of the one aisle.

The flight attendant said that the seat wouldn't fit and made us check it.

She could have been wrong. Dunno. But that was our experience.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Here's the deal... each airline has their own seat configuration for different planes. You need to go to United's website and get the configuration of the actual plane you be will flying on to see if the carseat will fit. It PROBABLY won't.

And here is the kicker... as the pp said, the airline attendants (whether they know what they are talking about or not) have the final say. I've gone a few rounds with them myself. Best bet - get a narrower carseat.


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

Hmmmm .... we have two of them and have never had a problem getting them both on the plane. I sit older DD next to the window, than myself, than my younger DD and then, across the aisle, my DH. The flight attendents have never said anything and have actually helped us get them on and off the plane.


----------



## KateMary (Jun 14, 2004)

Ah ha! My reservation tells me that the plane will be a Boeing 757-200 and the United website says the seat width on that plane in economy is 17 inches. So it won't fit. At least, the marathon that I looked up on the Target website said it was 20 inches, I haven't measured my seat myself. It does appear as if it would fit in first class with 20.5 inch wide seats. But there is also Economy Plus seats and they don't list the width for that. So surprise surprise, the rep on the phone was wrong. Off to buy the smallest seat I can find (I think I saw one that was 16 or 16.5 inches).


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

i have flown united a lot, and our marathon(s) always fit. i've also had no problems on american.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

We just flew w/our Marathon at Christmas. It fit every time. Rear facing, no less. We had to put the armrest up between DD's seat & mine before buckling her seat in, & it did overlap onto my seat just a little, but no big deal.

Ok, I just measured it: 14 inches wide at the base, 19, maybe 19.5 at the sides (the "arm rests" on the carseat are the widest point).

You shouldn't have any problem getting it to fit, b/c there is a little room beyond the airplane seat before the wall begins, so it can take up an inch on either side & not be a problem in any way.


----------



## Saartje (Oct 22, 2004)

I've flown on Southwest with my Britax Wizard (same shape and size as the Marathon) many, many times. It fits just fine. The base of the carseat is much narrower, and fits into the seat of the plane.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KateMary*
Ah ha! My reservation tells me that the plane will be a Boeing 757-200 and the United website says the seat width on that plane in economy is 17 inches. So it won't fit. At least, the marathon that I looked up on the Target website said it was 20 inches, I haven't measured my seat myself. It does appear as if it would fit in first class with 20.5 inch wide seats. But there is also Economy Plus seats and they don't list the width for that. So surprise surprise, the rep on the phone was wrong. Off to buy the smallest seat I can find (I think I saw one that was 16 or 16.5 inches).

Two things to remember... measure the BASE for fit but also, although it is abused by US-based airlines, technically you have to be able to put the armrests down. Now, I know, as I said in a pp, that the attendants have the final say, and people get away with a lot of things, but the FAA rule is that the armrests must be able to come down if necessary. Just wanted to mention that.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I've flown on several planes (all continental though fwiw) with out Wizard (theoretically same size as a marathon) with no problems. For sure the list included a 757, 737, and 727. I even flew with it in a row where the arm rests wouldn't raise and it wasn't a problem. It was rear facing all times though if it makes a difference...









good luck!

-Angela


----------



## KateMary (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay, now I guess I won't get a smaller seat then! It will be a pain to lug the marathon through the airport but I think I'll get the backpack carrying thing and then put Ruby in the stroller. Except it would be lighter to put Ruby on my back and the marathon on the stroller or a smart cart. I'll figure it out I guess...thanks for all the replies!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It always works best for us to put the carseat on the stroller and the baby on the mama.

good luck!

-Angela


----------



## katja (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't know if this is any help, but when I was travelling alone w/dd, I knew the marathon would be pretty heavy to lug through the airport, so I bought a cosco touriva for $50. It is much lighter, a little smaller, and dd was perfectly happy flying all the way to Italy in it. I was able to use the carseat straps to hold it over my shoulder when we were walking. It also got really good ratings at Consumer Reports, and I do like having the extra carseat now. Just a thought.


----------

